# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Slingshot fishing

## Bishop

post-6475-0-06507300-1496018791_thumb.jpgpost-6475-0-23910600-1496018725_thumb.jpgpost-6475-0-97680700-1496018850_thumb.jpgpost-6475-0-28909400-1496019023_thumb.jpgpost-6475-0-43307100-1496019168_thumb.jpg

If anyone gets the backwoodsman mag then you may have already seen this let me know what you think.

----------


## hunter63

Looks like Gar ??????

----------


## Bishop

Yes they are good eating

----------


## ccort044

Is that just a cheapy walmart slingshot?

----------

